# I woke up this morning and my Driver's App was ONLINE!



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

OK. This is weird. When I got home last night....I clicked 'offline'.....it went offline. This morning, I wake up (I don't turn off my phone at night) and when I turn on the screen...there's the Uber Driver's app...ONLINE! I have my phone set to 'Do Not Disturb' from 10:30 pm to 7:30 am. Apparently it did not ping at all, otherwise I'm sure it would have shut itself off. This is really creepy. I keep hearing about this 'Godview' thing, and the microphone and camera being 'enabled'. Can someone from Uber 'activate' your app without you knowing about it?


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Always completely kill app or switch off cellular data at night when not in use!


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> As a matter of fact, yes, yes they most definitely can. I myself have taken to wearing the Uber Neurological Universal Terrafrequency Scrambler (UberNUTS), which blocks Uber's nocturnal subliminal message transmission, instructing me, and all of us Uber minions, to keep driving at lower rates!


They also use rectal probes to prove we are indeed 'asses'


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

And vaginal stimulation to prove who are "****s"


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

SydX said:


> And vaginal stimulation to prove who are "****s"


Oh, that took a sour turn....


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK. This is weird. When I got home last night....I clicked 'offline'.....it went offline. This morning, I wake up (I don't turn off my phone at night) and when I turn on the screen...there's the Uber Driver's app...ONLINE! I have my phone set to 'Do Not Disturb' from 10:30 pm to 7:30 am. Apparently it did not ping at all, otherwise I'm sure it would have shut itself off. This is really creepy. I keep hearing about this 'Godview' thing, and the microphone and camera being 'enabled'. Can someone from Uber 'activate' your app without you knowing about it?


congrats, you now have a 2.3% acceptance rate
Uber will pay Trump to tell you you're fired by next week


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The Android Uber app has permission to use the cameras on your phone...


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> The Android Uber app has permission to use the cameras on your phone...


Yup AND access to all your contacts.


----------



## UberButterfly (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't think they can do anything but at night I don't know why but I just put a magazine or book over my phone when I sleep. That way if they can see through the camera thingy at night they just see a book


----------

